# A few new Twiglet pics



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Her new top she got in the Jan sales

















A few random playing pics


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

AWWW! She's so PRETTY! I love how her fur fluffs out at the ears and tail! Her Hello Kitty hoodie is adorable!!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Those are cute! I love her new shirt!!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

wow i love her hoodie, where`d you get it from?? shes really cute, i lover her ears, great piccys!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks  

Sam - got her hoodie from ASOS http://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=125495&cid=-1


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

So cute! I bought Pearl a coat, but I can't get her to wear it, even though we are having a cold snap here in California (32 this am). She goes mad when she sees it!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

That top fits so well, and it is absolutely adorable. Twiglet is such a doll!


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

She is soo cute! I love her facial expressions


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

Very cute!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Twigs a little beauty queen, that's all there is to it! The boys send wolf whistles to her. Her new top is adorable and fits as tho it were tailor made!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww thanx


----------



## Chipeke Lover (Jan 5, 2007)

She's gorgeous ... and your cat is the image of one of my cats, China.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

twiglet is such a beautiful girl :love5: that's the cutest top!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thanx everyone


----------

